# Therapists Hate Me!!



## SASsier (Apr 9, 2010)

I've been suffering from extremely severe, debilitating social anxiety since childhood. I've doggedly pursued therapy since I was a kid. Over the years, I've seen so many therapists and other "professionals" - psychologists, MFTs, LCSWs, and many psychiatrists. I've seen them in various settings -- private practice, clinics, medical centers, colleges, and at the workplace (EAP Program). But I've had the WORST experience with all these different therapists over the years. I've often wondered if I'd be better off if I never sought therapy. I'm forgiving and generous -- I always stick with each therapist for a good period of time.

Therapists always *misunderstand me greatly*. And they *fail to see how severe, painful, and debilitating my problems are*. They are often* rude and condescending* to me. And they *don't listen to me* -- it's in one ear, out the other. They just argue with me and think I'm a horrible person. I merely try to explain to them my extreme difficulties in life. *And I always try my best to be polite, grateful, professional.* But I'm often treated so rudely, like they dislike me and don't care about me.

I usually come out of therapy sessions feeling a lot worse instead of better. My depression and anxiety are so severe that I seriously need help, but instead, therapists always hurt me more!! The very least I ask for is some words of empathy -- but I don't even get that! They act like they want nothing to do with me -- same with the rest of the world!

In our world, the people who need the most help get the least help and are the most unheard. Therapists enjoy seeing the clients that need the least help -- the successful, attractive people who are simply going through, say, a relationship problem. Therapists do not enjoy seeing people like me -- the weird and awkward, the social reject type. They fail to understand, and don't really WANT to understand, the terrible agony and the magnitude of the problems I go through. If I can't even turn to therapists, then where do I turn to?! What should I do? Please help!


----------



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)

Scared of therapists myself. When they went to the building & saw those receptionists, especially the young attractive ones, I became petrified, walking in & out of the building trying to work up the courage. I eventually built up the courage after the second time of being sent & just cancelled everything.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Had had that a couple of times in the past. Disrespectful ridicule or highly insulting rude disdain. One therapist yelled at me close to the top of his lungs. A friend I knew who had issues also yelled back at him (in his session with the therapist i heard) and stormed out of the stupid "city" mental health center where these parasitical public "therapists" work at on the public taxpayer dole while complaining about how much "work" they have to do. I wish I had been as brave as my friend. I have to count that memory as "lying down" (doesn't count as "putting up with it" when cowardly acquiescing to the treatment) and getting stomped on by someone who had no business doing so. 

I've come to realize mental health services is like the environmental industry. Mostly a public sector scam. Psychology/psychiatry is the least proven science of all. A refuge for those who don't have other job avenues. You need to be extremely rich to see a truly effective therapist (to be in the position to actually find the few outliers), or be able to hire personal coaches or therapy experts to work through these issues. Or miraculously change oneself somehow and/or with help from truly good friends or a significant other.

I'd say stop seeing therapists. It's too much of a waste of money for most in my opinion. Maybe find some way to get a regular prescription of ativan for preparing for the stressful upcoming situations. Maybe try CBT "tapes" or read books or take classes on "acting". I'm beginning to think learning to "act"/(perform) while unfortunately totally a pretense, may turn out to be more effective than anything from the "psychology" industry.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Seems like you may be painting them all black. ALL OF THEM were rude and condescending to you? Really.... really? I admit therapy hasn't done much for me, but I don't see them quite as evil as you're making them out to be...


----------



## amightbe (Mar 14, 2013)

I think you did not follow the instructions of your therapist.This might be reason.I think he/she is sincere ant want that you should get recovered.


----------



## arealghost (Feb 20, 2013)

How much is it to see a therapist?


----------



## amightbe (Mar 14, 2013)

amightbe said:


> I think you did not follow the instructions of your therapist.This might be reason.I think he/she is sincere ant want that you should get recovered.


 bariatric chairs


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

ils25r said:


> Had had that a couple of times in the past. Disrespectful ridicule or highly insulting rude disdain. One therapist yelled at me close to the top of his lungs. A friend I knew who had issues also yelled back at him (in his session with the therapist i heard) and stormed out of the stupid "city" mental health center where these parasitical public "therapists" work at on the public taxpayer dole while complaining about how much "work" they have to do. I wish I had been as brave as my friend. I have to count that memory as "lying down" (doesn't count as "putting up with it" when cowardly acquiescing to the treatment) and getting stomped on by someone who had no business doing so.
> 
> *I've come to realize mental health services is like the environmental industry. Mostly a public sector scam. Psychology/psychiatry is the least proven science of all. A refuge for those who don't have other job avenues. You need to be extremely rich to see a truly effective therapist* (to be in the position to actually find the few outliers), or be able to hire personal coaches or therapy experts to work through these issues. Or miraculously change oneself somehow and/or with help from truly good friends or a significant other.
> 
> I'd say stop seeing therapists. It's too much of a waste of money for most in my opinion. Maybe find some way to get a regular prescription of ativan for preparing for the stressful upcoming situations. Maybe try CBT "tapes" or read books or take classes on "acting". I'm beginning to think learning to "act"/(perform) while unfortunately totally a pretense, may turn out to be more effective than anything from the "psychology" industry.


First of all, psychiatric doctors that don't run private practice actually make _less _money than the rest. So, if you are admitted to a facility... Those people at least started in their field out of sheer fascination with the field, or actual caring for the mentally ill population.
Secondly, I work in the field, & it is not _all_ bullsh*t. We have patients that come in tangential, & confused, in deep psychosis, terrified at their own plight... Have seen many over the years leave the facility much much more, if not entirely clear. 
Just before I left today I gave daps to a girl that is going on to stand up in court against her abuser. She thanked me for helping to support her through a rough time...
I'm not working there for the huge paycheck either. (I make very little considering I help keep ppl alive) It is a draining occupation. People in the field learn emotional distance as a protective mechanism, as it is necessary to stay focused and maintain energy.
The hospital itself, yes... They are _absolutely_ in the business of filling beds. Welcome to capitalism..!
This is not to say that there aren't some seriously sucky doctors out there... Many seem to lack, or not care for their own social skills, & some are very rude.

It's like anything else... Not all of 'em graduate at the top of their class...

Perhaps therapy of that nature should be shelved for a more medication based, or go the other route, more holistic approach... I've had great success with herbs and supplements myself...

Point is, I hope the OP won't stop trying to find a right fit somewhere. Sorry about the sh*tty run you've had so far.


----------

